# New to Mbuna - Stocking 75 gallon



## beachkrazd (Jul 1, 2010)

I've been reading the Cookie Cutter ideas for my 75-gallon Mbuna tank (_awesome resource for newbies!!_), and now I'm ready to get some expert opinions on my stocking list. 

*About my other tanks: *Over the past 1.5 years, I have successfully kept two planted South American-themed tanks using RO water and DIY CO2 to lower the pH of my alkaline tap water (a 29 and 10 gallon tank).

*My water:* pH 8.2-8.4, GH 16-18, KH 12-14. I originally wanted a South American-themed Angelfish tank for the 75-gallon, but I balked at the thought of needing pressurized CO2 to keep my pH low. :lol: I have decided to EMBRACE my _hard, alkaline _water and keep Mbuna.  It'll be much easier to maintain the tank in the long term...

*Current tank set up:* Black background with tan play sand. I will be adding a LOT of rock caves (via smooth rock) on Friday. Tank is currently empty with egg crate and a bit of sand. Waiting for the rocks to arrive on Friday.

*Cycling plans:* I will use media bags full of gravel from my established tanks. How long do you think I need to wait before adding some juvenile fish?

*Filtration:* Eheim classic canister 2217, Aquaclear HOB 110

*Working stock list:*
6 - Ps. Acei (Msuli, Yellow tail)
6 - Lab. caeruleus (Yellow lab)
7 - Met. callainos (aka "Cobalt Blue" at the LFS)

*My concerns with this list:*
1. I've heard Cobalt Blues can be quite roudy (M:F ratio probably has a lot to do with this), so I'm inclined to have a bit more of them than the other fish in the tank.

2. The Cobalt Blue and Acei would create a lot of 'blue' in the tank.  I _really _like the look of Acei's with mixed yellow and purple/blue!  But the Cobalts have such vibrant blue colors too, so I'm drawn to both species.  If I can't find other fish that I like more, I may just settle for a very blue-ish tank. 

3. I think I'm a bit limited in available Mbuna species at my LFS. The Yellow Labs, Acei and Cobalt's are readily available. The LFS likes to carry the very aggressive species like Ps. elongatus and Melanochromis auratus. I may be able to pick out some Ps. saulosi from the 'mixed Mbuna' tanks at the LFS. Other species (Cynotilapia, Rusty's, etc.) may need to be ordered online, and I'm a bit leery of expensive shipping costs.

So what do y'all think about my working stock list? I've read that I should buy a bit more juvies than needed to weed out the aggressors (i.e. males). About how many should I buy of each? By seeding the new tank with used gravel from an established tank, how soon should I be ready to add the new fish?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome to the boards!

First - Google 'fishless cycle'.

BTW - The highest concentration of bacteria will be in your filters not your gravel. The water moving over the filter media carries the food (Ammonia & Nitrites) directly to the bacteria to grow a larger colony in the small pockets in the filter media.

You will want to take some *filter media* from your other tank and put it into the filter of the new 75 and do a fishless cycle. The seeding from the established filter will make it go quickly - a week or so I would guess.

You must feed the bacteria until the morning you add fish. You wait without adding ammonia the bacteria just dies off. Just do a massive water change the morning before introducing fish.

Second, depending on where you are in Texas you have access to fantastic fish clubs - I would research the fish club scene - you may be able to get much higher quality fish much cheaper and also make a friend or two along the way.

Good Luck.

Edit: The stock list is fine - get 8-10 Cobalt juvies and 6 of the others you have listed.


----------



## beachkrazd (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and quick response!  Excellent point about using filter media instead of gravel. I will definitely add used sponges and filter floss. I had never thought much about fish clubs but now I see how beneficial membership could be. I'm going to look into what is available locally.


----------



## Barywhy (Jun 27, 2010)

beachkrazd said:


> *Cycling plans:* I will use media bags full of gravel from my established tanks.


Can you clarify this please, as I was (I think) thinking about doing the same.

Cheers


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Barywhy said:


> beachkrazd said:
> 
> 
> > *Cycling plans:* I will use media bags full of gravel from my established tanks.
> ...


1) Google 'fishless cycle'. A fishless cycle is what you want to do.

2) Use some media from your filter to start the fishless cycle off with seed bacteria. This will cause it to go quite quickly.

Good Luck.


----------



## mbudd (Dec 10, 2009)

im not having luck .were is the cookie cutter section in this forum


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Library > Quick Reference.


----------

